# Bones II



## Starfox (Oct 1, 2013)

I am not affiliated with this kickstarter project except as a backer.

Bones II are here

Why are we doing this?

Thanks to you, our last Kickstarter was an amazing success! We’ve added over 200 new models to the Bones range, and we’ve discovered that these products are monstrously popular. You wanted more! More monsters! More Demons! More Dragons! More characters! More variety and more amazing new models!

You’re in luck! We haven’t even scratched the surface. We have many more models that we think deserve to be added to Bones - new sculpts and classic favorites from our metal lines! We’d like to see if you think so, too!

Bones are still really expensive to produce, and we still need your help to expand the line. Your support makes the molds that we need to produce the figures, and in exchange you get the first crack at these figures for a fantastic deal!



What's in it for me?

We’ve learned a lot since we fulfilled our first Bones Kickstarter project, so you won’t find as many pledge levels. Turns out that most of you just wanted the core set with the potential to expand over time. What this Kickstarter will do is add 30 more models: character models, new sculpts, and monsters. After we hit our goal, we have plans to make the value of your pledge grow.

All we need is your support.


What Are Bones Gaming Miniatures?

What?! You're a gamer, right? Are you still living under a rock? Bones are only the best high-quality plastic gaming models to hit the industry in the last decade.


----------



## Alarian (Oct 3, 2013)

Over a million dollars raised in the first 15 hours or so.  Slowed down a fair amount for day two, but still going good.  The sooner you get in on this one the sooner you get your product.  They are going to ship them out in waves and the sooner you pledge the earlier the wave you get in on.  They are up to wave 5 or 6 now.


----------



## Oublieditor (Oct 5, 2013)

I think the uncertainty about overseas shipping is putting off a portion of the non US backers from last time.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 6, 2013)

International post rates have skyrocketed. I expect to pay about 1/3 of the cost of my bones in postage. Thankfully for me, the US $ is also low now.


----------



## Alarian (Oct 7, 2013)

I would say it's partly the uncertainty and partly the fact that International is going to have to pay the actual costs for their shipping.  Reaper had to pay something like 300K out of pocket for undercharging on Rest of World shipping on the first KS and they are making sure it doesn't happen again this time.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 7, 2013)

Alarian said:


> I would say it's partly the uncertainty and partly the fact that International is going to have to pay the actual costs for their shipping.




Yup, that's why I'm not backing it.  I'm subsidizing the shipping for US backers (unless the US postal service is free, which I doubt).  If they issue an equal shipping credit to all backers, I'll back.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Yup, that's why I'm not backing it.  I'm subsidizing the shipping for US backers (unless the US postal service is free, which I doubt).  If they issue an equal shipping credit to all backers, I'll back.




Did you back the last Bones KS?  If so you subsidized shipping for both US and Canadian backers then too.  International backers paid $25 for shipping in that one.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 10, 2013)

Oublieditor said:


> I think the uncertainty about overseas shipping is putting off a portion of the non US backers from last time.




The postage tracker for this is up now. Subsidized postage or no, I just did a calculation of how many of my local krona I have to pay for what I get and was quite happy with the rate, even if the postage (and probably also later toll) will be a high percentage of it.


----------



## Oublieditor (Oct 10, 2013)

Starfox said:


> The postage tracker for this is up now. Subsidized postage or no, I just did a calculation of how many of my local krona I have to pay for what I get and was quite happy with the rate, even if the postage (and probably also later toll) will be a high percentage of it.




I've had a quick play with the postage calculator this morning and was also happy with the postage.  I noticed there's a couple of sweet spots so as long as you keep the weight just under them it's pretty good.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 10, 2013)

Oublieditor said:


> I've had a quick play with the postage calculator this morning and was also happy with the postage.  I noticed there's a couple of sweet spots so as long as you keep the weight just under them it's pretty good.




Hm, bears investigating. All those dragons are sure to weigh a lot... Perhaps add or subtract some.

Kicktraq thinks Bones II will land a $4mil. That means there will be a lot more add-ons, which will also increase the postage of the basic batch. So I will save my final calculations until it gets closer to launch.

Edit: And Kicktraq's final estimation of 13.33k% is a bit ridiculous. k% is a brand new unit of estimation to me, an entirely new level of silliness! 

Edit II: A more reasonable forecast is $2.5 Mil.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 10, 2013)

I am playing Skull & Shackles NOW, not in a year


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Oct 10, 2013)

This is shaping up to be a pretty epic part 2! I'm pledged in, everyone needs to pledge on this!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 23, 2013)

3 days left!

I love these bones kickstarters, the core  155 figures for 100$ is just sweet. 
My add Ons: 
1-2 dragons likely cinder and blightfang 
Rat men 
extra lesser demons 
the huge Old one Worm thing.  its a brilliant sculpt 
gelatinous cube - transparent, and can fit another figure inside it. 

Still undecided about he expansions, EXP #1 has the best dragon, and leader/sorcerer for goblins and kobolds.  Its also the only set fully unlocked so far 

EXp #2 has some cavalry and townguards, it also comes with purple translucent figures. 
but it has 5 remaining unlocks, and it may not get them all unless pledges increase 

Exp #3 has moder terrain, alien critters and a tardis.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 23, 2013)

155 figures? Cool... I was too lazy to count ^^

I like the angels in expansion #2, but its still a bit costly for what you get.


----------



## Alarian (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been a bit disappointed with this KS compared to the first one.  Basically in the first one for $100 you were in for everything but the add-on's.  This one To get the "core" you're looking at $250 for about the same amount of mini's.  Up until today with Troll Slayer Sophie which is one mini, there hasn't been anything added to the core mini list in something like the last 1.2-1.5 million dollars of pledges.  Now, being in the last three days, things may change, and perhaps they were saving all the core add-on's for the last few day rush, but as of right now this Core list is about 100 mini's less for the same price as the first.

I also think this one has been more difficult to follow, with Core rewards, Expansions 1, 2 and 3 rewards and the surprise reveals, I have to keep scrolling all over the place to figure out just whats in what set now.

I'm currently in for a Core, and Expansions 1 and 2 and a few add-on's, but unless something really wow's me coming up, I'm going to be dropping Expansion 2 and picking up a few more add-on's most likely.


----------



## Zinovia (Oct 23, 2013)

I like Expansion two as well, but I'm hoping we get more unlocks soon. It is currently teetering on the brink of being worth dropping $50 a year in advance. The main set is a great deal right now, as are many of the addons. Nice price on the paints 12/ $18, given they normally are $3.29 each. 

I love the gelatinous cube shown in the feature video. Last time we had one in the game, I used a clear plastc hexagonal dice container, which was appropriate, given we use a hex mat for our minis.  

This one doesn't seem like it will reach as high as the last Bones Kickstarter (which I sadly missed out on). Be careful about waiting until the last minute to pledge because Amazon Payments has had trouble with losing pledges when it gets too close to a deadline. People missed out on the Dwarven Forge Kickstarter because of that.


----------



## Zinovia (Oct 23, 2013)

Double


----------



## Alarian (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm definitely in on this one just not quite as excited.  This one they seem to be trying a lot harder to monetize it than the last.  Perhaps they felt they gave away too much with the first one, I don't know.  I know they ended up eating up a huge chunk of their profits in the first one with the international shipping, but they are already taking that into account with this one by making overseas pay their own shipping.    I'm already in for plenty of money, so even if I wasn't able to change my pledge later, I would be fine right now.  If anything, at this point I would be more apt to lower my pledge than raise it for what I have in. 

I agree the Gelatinous cube looks great and I'll definitely be getting that.    I wasn't that impressed with the drawing of the giant maggot thing that's currently a stretch goal, but after seeing the sculpt, I'm going to be in for that as well.  Still looking forward to further reveals so we'll just have to see how far it goes.

I agree I don't think this one is going to go as high as the first.  I see a lot more discontent in the comments this time around than the first.  The only real gripe in the first was the pdf's that it seemed no one liked, this one I've heard quite a bit of griping from people about how it's being run.


----------



## ced1106 (Oct 23, 2013)

Alarian said:


> Perhaps they felt they gave away too much with the first one




That's pretty much it. If you remember Update 30, they had a pie chart with how the funds broke down. If you crunch the numbers, less than 1.5% was "profit" which was actually re-invested for the injection machine, warehouse, shelves, etc. Now if you see that 1.5% as the remaining "wiggle room" for the project, that's a very slim remaining margin of error. On top of this, while the shipping delay from backer POV was inconvenience, the shipping delay from Reaper's POV were delays in other projects, resulting in lost revenue. The Learn to Paint Kits were scheduled for a revision in January and *still* aren't out yet!

I'm reading quite a few comments from potential backers who say they'll wait for retail before buying the mini's. I don't think Reaper's going to be upset about that, either!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Oct 25, 2013)

I think it's shaped up to be pretty good value. There's only a few hours to go and they've added some more to the basic package. The Expansion pack has also had some adders. I admit I've thrown in the $50 for it. I also want some of the extras. IIRC I've pledged about 300. But what the hell, I love minis.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Oct 25, 2013)

I think Bones 2 is turning out to be awesome!  Shadow demon in smokey translucent purple, Demon Lord of Minotaurs, big dragons of various types and shapes, kraken!  And I'm sure if we get over $3 million total pledges we'll unlock even more amazing things.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 25, 2013)

Graph curtsey of http://www.kicktraq.com


----------



## darjr (Oct 25, 2013)

It could pick up. It could!

For instance I might just have to ask my wife for forgiveness.....


----------



## darjr (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow. Looking at the daily graph every single day is also many a kickstarters fondest dream. Impressive.


----------



## Alarian (Oct 26, 2013)

I lowered my pledge quite a bit today sadly.  I dropped the Core and what I left in in case expansion 2 improved.  While the Minotaur God is awesome, it's about the only think in it that interested me, so I'm not going to pay $50 for it.  There was really only a couple of things in the core that even mildly interested me and with it being 100 or more mini's less than KS1, it just didn't excite me.  I am still in for Expansion 1 and a fair number of add-on's, but there just isn't the "OH MY GOD THIS CORE SET IS INSANE I WOULD BE AN IDIOT NOT TO GET THIS!"  feeling I had in the first one.  Good deals yes, insanity no.  In the first one I was upping my pledge constantly, this one I pledged the first day, then once a few days later, then today I lowered it by $150.  Still in for a bit more than that, so I haven't given up yet.  Hopefully the last 20 hours will improve.  They are hinting at some really cool stuff coming up still so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 26, 2013)

Next goal: World eating Kanju.  is it a terrasque? is it a 13th Age Kopru?  or just a modern/supers Godzilla?   its bigger than your head and weighs 4 pounds.


----------

